# The Direction Of Modern Arnis



## MJS (Apr 30, 2012)

Its been many years now, since GM Remy has passed.  I'm sure when he was alive, he had goals, visions, etc, that he had for his art.  So, that leads us to this thread.

What direction do you see the art of Modern Arnis heading in today?

What direction would you like to see it head in?

Do you feel that GM Remys goals that he had, are still in effect today?


----------



## mtbates (Apr 30, 2012)

Six months before he passed, he came to Philadelphia to stay with me for 2 weeks. 5 days of which was in Riddle hospital. In his weakened state, he had contracted pneumonia on the ardous trip from Canada.  Visions of Modern Arnis? yep, as always he was looking toward his and his arts future. On his 65th birthday, he wanted my assistance in forming the Remy Presas I.M. A. F. Blackbelt Hall of Fame.
The origional names he relayed to me were:Fred King, Dan Anderson,Tim Hartman,Kelly Worden, Dieter Knuttel,Shishir Inocala. All with a minimum 20 years experience as a requirement for consideration. Many people are not aware that his horrendous operation left him partially blind as well as "short circuited" his memory. He had "forgotten" techniques, names, etc. Petty spats, quarreling over this and that I can assure you were not on his agenda. What transpired between us for those 2 treasured weeks were extremely personal in nature. I have never exploited those events, nor have I brought them to the community at large. I have been reading with extreme disappointment the goings on the last few days.  Meanwhile, T.J. has been invaluable in lending his guidance to our Villanova Blackbelt Hall of Fame event in several weeks. A shout out to Kelly W. for assistance as well. God, I'm glad I have unlimited minutes. I thought Brian Z's "right here, right now" was spot on. I do not know the people involved in the back and forth, and I have no wish to debate or pass a judgement on anyone. The Professor had a dream one night that woke him. I heard him stirring, I asked him if he was alright. 
I swear he said " Michael, I'm coming to Jesus" he took a sip of water, and went back to sleep. I'm hesitant to press the reply button, but here goes....


----------



## Mark Lynn (Apr 30, 2012)

mtbates said:


> *I have been reading with extreme disappointment the goings on the last few days.  *Meanwhile, T.J. has been invaluable in lending his guidance to our Villanova Blackbelt Hall of Fame event in several weeks. A shout out to Kelly W. for assistance as well. God, I'm glad I have unlimited minutes. I thought Brian Z's "right here, right now" was spot on. *I do not know the people involved in the back and forth, and I have no wish to debate or pass a judgement on anyone.*



Mr. Bates

Since you posted this I was wondering 
Are you referring to something here on this forum?  Or something in the Modern Arnis community outside of MT?  Not wanting to stir anything up mind you, just confused.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Apr 30, 2012)

MJS said:


> Its been many years now, since GM Remy has passed.  I'm sure when he was alive, he had goals, visions, etc, that he had for his art.  So, that leads us to this thread.
> 
> What direction do you see the art of Modern Arnis heading in today?



TBH I believe the art is getting better and more diverse.  I believe that as the different MA groups have put aside many of the differences between them, students are able to see different instructors, who have different perspectives on the Professor's art.

When the Professor was alive you only got his view (for the most part), he was the head, the authority, the leader and everyone took a back seat to him (as it should be).  However with his passing a lot more material has come out (learning materials I'm speaking about) i.e. DVDs, books, You Tube Videos etc. etc. from some excellent instructors, Datu Dieter, SM Dan Anderson, Ken Smith, Bruce Chui, Bram Frank to name a few.  Whereas if the Professor was alive I doubt if all of what is available would be out there.

Likewise now these same individuals and more, are out teaching seminars putting their stamp or their way or view of MA out there, again I believe if the Professor was alive this wouldn't be happening as much.  So I believe that Modern Arnis is becoming more diverse and better taught now than before.



MJS said:


> What direction would you like to see it head in?



Personally I like the gatherings, the healing type events, where different instructors all get out and teach.  Like the idea behind the Symposium in 03, the Brevard camp in 05, the DAV summer camps, the Time of Healing camp in Buffalo last year.  As someone who has attended these events I'm glad to see the variety of instruction and the HIGH level of instruction at the camps.  I really believe this is a positive step in the right direction.

TBH I believe that MA can grow and continue to improve if the instructors and the students step out of their comfort zones and support events such as these and other local MA camps no matter which organization they are currently in (if any).  And in case anyone thinks I'm speaking out against anyone here, I'm not.  I harp on my students as well about this, in fact it is my goal to hopefully in the not to distant future attend one of the IMAF camps here in TX with them.  We need to look at this as a growth exercise and an infusion of ideas and a challenge to get out and work with other MA groups.  I know it takes $$$ and commitment but I can dream and hope can't I (I'm referring to my own students here).



MJS said:


> Do you feel that GM Remys goals that he had, are still in effect today?



Yes and know.  I believe he wanted his art to grow and I believe his goals are being met there, maybe not just like he intended though.  I only say this because he set up a sort of governing body and I don't think that it worked out quite like he wanted, but ...... I wasn't involved so I can't really speak to it.  However the main thing is I believe the art is growing and I believe the instruction is getting better as well.


----------



## mtbates (May 1, 2012)

specifically, the kerfuffle over "violent" tapi-tapi.....
perhaps if we all pretended the Professor was still alive, (as I do)..........


----------



## Guro Harold (May 1, 2012)

mtbates said:


> specifically, the kerfuffle over "violent" tapi-tapi.....
> perhaps if we all pretended the Professor was still alive, (as I do)..........


Ahhhh, SM Bates he is alive in are hearts.

Every family has disagreements. Disagreements do not equate to hate.

I look forward to sharing "Steak and Lobster" again with you one day Sir! But unfortunately I will not be able to make it to the event.

All the best.


----------



## MJS (May 1, 2012)

mtbates said:


> Six months before he passed, he came to Philadelphia to stay with me for 2 weeks. 5 days of which was in Riddle hospital. In his weakened state, he had contracted pneumonia on the ardous trip from Canada.  Visions of Modern Arnis? yep, as always he was looking toward his and his arts future. On his 65th birthday, he wanted my assistance in forming the Remy Presas I.M. A. F. Blackbelt Hall of Fame.
> The origional names he relayed to me were:Fred King, Dan Anderson,Tim Hartman,Kelly Worden, Dieter Knuttel,Shishir Inocala. All with a minimum 20 years experience as a requirement for consideration. Many people are not aware that his horrendous operation left him partially blind as well as "short circuited" his memory. He had "forgotten" techniques, names, etc. Petty spats, quarreling over this and that I can assure you were not on his agenda. What transpired between us for those 2 treasured weeks were extremely personal in nature. I have never exploited those events, nor have I brought them to the community at large. I have been reading with extreme disappointment the goings on the last few days.  Meanwhile, T.J. has been invaluable in lending his guidance to our Villanova Blackbelt Hall of Fame event in several weeks. A shout out to Kelly W. for assistance as well. God, I'm glad I have unlimited minutes. I thought Brian Z's "right here, right now" was spot on. I do not know the people involved in the back and forth, and I have no wish to debate or pass a judgement on anyone. The Professor had a dream one night that woke him. I heard him stirring, I asked him if he was alright.
> I swear he said " Michael, I'm coming to Jesus" he took a sip of water, and went back to sleep. I'm hesitant to press the reply button, but here goes....





mtbates said:


> specifically, the kerfuffle over "violent" tapi-tapi.....
> perhaps if we all pretended the Professor was still alive, (as I do)..........



Umm...yeah, ok.  So Mike...what're your thoughts on the direction of the art??


----------



## MJS (May 1, 2012)

To answer my own questions:

"What direction do you see the art of Modern Arnis heading in today?"

I see alot of people continuing to spread this wonderful are that GM Remy gave us.  I see alot of groups/people, coming together, to share the art.  An example of this was Tims Reunion camp.  Although I couldn't make it, I heard that it was a great event.  Last years Ct camp that Brian Z held was, IMHO, the best one that I've attended.  It was great to have other people, ie: Tim and Rich Parsons, there, teaching, and sharing their views on the art, as well as having other people come in, to share, such as BJJ and JKD.  Its really nice to see everyone come together, checking their egos at the door, and sharing with us. 

"What direction would you like to see it head in?"

See above.  

"Do you feel that GM Remys goals that he had, are still in effect today?"


I didn't know GM Remy as well as others.  Fortunately, I'm around people who did.   The pissing matches...well, they'll always be there..lol.  But I think that he'd be proud to see various groups all coming together, to continue sharing the art.


----------



## mtbates (May 1, 2012)

the direction of the art? In Media, Pa. it's as strong as it's been since April 4th 1989..
your neighborhood?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 1, 2012)

I think the art is growing and advancing with those that the Professor touched!  Hopefully they in turn are carrying the torch and passing on the training!


----------



## Mark Lynn (May 8, 2012)

mtbates said:


> specifically, the kerfuffle over "violent" tapi-tapi.....
> perhaps if we all pretended the Professor was still alive, (as I do)..........



Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Mark Lynn (May 8, 2012)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I think the art is growing and advancing with those that the Professor touched! * Hopefully they in turn are carrying the torch and passing on the training!*



Brian

To be perfectly frank and honest I do believe those instructors whom he touched as well as those students/instructors whom he didn't touch are carrying the torch and passing on the training.  However I believe the quality and depth of instruction has gotten much better over the past 10-11 years.  While I admit I don't believe anyone still can't match his skill or his demo mode, the gap over the last 10 years and closed significantly.  As to the verbal instruction or the transmission of knowledge and the quality of it, I believe it has surpassed the Professor's.

As one of my students told me last week, what has drawn her to the art was as the Professor said "making the art your own" the "art within your art".  While admittedly this can be a weakness, it can also be a great strength and I believe it is what strengthens and drives Modern Arnis as a whole.  Over the past 10-20 years (especially the last 10) the variety in the instructors, the depth of knowledge (of the differing concepts, principles, strategies,), the different interpretations and training methods that are now being shown I believe strengthen the art.  Likewise I believe it is now more acceptable for the students to cross train and get differing views of the art amongst different Modern Arnis organizations.

We have come a long way since the divisive days (years) after the Professor's passing to where now there are camps like Tim's last year where everyone is getting along.  I believe this more open attitude is helpful for both instructors and the students and as more years pass I believe it is only going to get better.

Mark


----------



## Dan Anderson (May 8, 2012)

*Its been many years now, since GM Remy has passed. I'm sure when he was alive, he had goals, visions, etc, that he had for his art. So, that leads us to this thread.*

*What direction do you see the art of Modern Arnis heading in today?*
The direction of the art is now finding how the art manifests within the individual, based on their prior experience, degree of research and interest level.  MA is continuing on and doing very well.

*What direction would you like to see it head in?*
Where it is being taught as a stand alone art rather than an ad-on.

*Do you feel that GM Remys goals that he had, are still in effect today?
*No.  he actualized his goal - to familiarize the western world with Filipino culture and the art of arnis.  I don't know how much longevity of Modern Arnis itself was in the picture.

yours,
Dan Anderson


----------

